# Going from Almond paste to Marzipan problem



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

This is the first time I worked with Marzipan and it was a royal PITA. I am not sure what happened but I have an idea. My problem was in the making of the Princess Cake and laying on the Marzipan layer. I mixed the products up and then rolled it out but it would stick to everything. I would add more conf. sugar in hopes of reducing the stickiness but to no avail., and I even added more almond paste and that too didn't change anything. So with the help of another person and using plastic wrap on the rolling pin, we gingerly flopped it on the cake. My suspicion is that I may have overworked the dough in the mixer.
Does this formula look okay: 3 C conf sugar, 1 lb. almond paste, 3 T corn syrup, 2-3 T water and 1/4t food coloring?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

when rolling out marzipan:

make the marzipan a day ahead so it can "rest"
work the marzipan by hand to make plyable.
roll out with a dusting of corn starch.

I like to add cold fondant (not rolled fondant) to the marzipan.


----------

